# Mozilla Firefox 3 .1 Beta 2 Released



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=26260



> Mozilla Firefox 3.1 Beta 2 has been released. This milestone is a public preview release intended for developer testing and community feedback. New features include a private browsing mode, new functions that make it easy to remove specific portions of web history, a new javascript engine enabled by default, and several other developer features.
> 
> Firefox 3.1 Beta 2 can be downloaded from the Firefox beta page. The Firefox 3.1 Beta 2 Release Notes have more details, including information about what's new in Firefox 3.1 and what's been improved in this specific milestone. The Mozilla Developer News weblog's announcement of Firefox 3.1 Beta 2 includes more details of interest to developers.


I'm running it right now and so far, so good. 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I saw that, I'm going to wait a few days at least.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

"Private Browsing Mode" is such a euphemism.


----------

